# One Branch Dying?



## HippyInEngland (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi Guys

The plant below was a free seed i had sent when i ordered some lowryders, i have no idea of its strain, i have noticed that 1 branch seems to be drooping badly or dying, it looks like a severe water shortage, but the rest of the plant is growing perfectly, this has happened quite rapidly, (3 days), the plant is in flower and has been so for 4 weeks now, the plant is 7ft tall, i was just wondering if any of you have had a similar branch on your plant, if it keeps like this i will remove the branch incase it has some kind of infection that may spread to the rest of the plant.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 29, 2007)

Right....I found out the problem, the branch was splitting away from the main stem (I must have damaged it in some way), so ive had to take it off, it now gives me another problem, the wound that is left on the main stem is about 3/4 of an inch long and 1/2 inch wide, any idea's how best to seal this? I do not want any kind of infection or mould etc to aim for the wound, by the way, i just got 11 gm of wet premature bud with half clear half cloudy trich from the snapped branch :hubba:


----------



## The_Duhcider (Sep 29, 2007)

Spray something anti-fungal like foodgrade hydrogen peroxide on the wound, then use some kind of tree sealant (Plant Seal for instance).


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 4, 2007)

get a bit of tape and cover the area. i`ve done this with no probs.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 4, 2007)

*Yup tape her up and she will mend herself back together. We split a branch one time doing some LST. Taped her up and bam she grew like nothing happend. Good luck and by the way she looks great.  *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 4, 2007)

Read up to my last comment lol   u guys crack me up, not as much as Moms comments though, SSSHHHSSSS have you seen the pic of her knees?


----------

